#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  Callcenter Supervisor (Tanger / Marokko)

## DP Services

*EEN UITDAGENDE JOB ALS CALLCENTER SUPERVISOR BIJ DP SERVICES*

_DP Services biedt hoogwaardige oplossingen voor de uitdagingen van onze opdrachtgevers rondom klantcontact. Wij hebben ons gepositioneerd als een Offshore klantcontact dienstverlener voor de Europese markt, en wij vervullen onze werkzaamheden vanuit onze contact- callcenter in Tanger / Marokko_*.*



*Als supervisor bij DP Services is dit onder andere jouw functieomschrijving:*
 
Als Callcenter Supervisor ben je in de dynamische wereld van klantcontact dagelijks operationeel verantwoordelijk voor de commercile doelstellingen van jouw team Callcenter Agents. 

Als supervisor werk je dagelijks met een team Callcenter Agents aan uiteenlopende, vaak commercile projecten. Door je team(s) te coachen, begeleiden en te motiveren weet je met jouw frisse en energieke aanpak succes te behalen. 

Je voert periodiek beoordelingsgesprekken uit en evalueert commercile resultaten op dagelijkse basis. Je bewaakt de kwaliteit van onze dienstverlening en weet op doortastende wijze het beste naar boven te halen in je team met Callcenter Agents. 

Commercieel en communicatief ben je sterk, en je vindt het dan ook leuk om zelf trainingen te geven aan je team(s). Je analyseert en verwerkt dagelijks relevante cijfers, en rapporteert deze direct aan de Callcenter Manager. Bovendien luister je dagelijks mee met de Callcenter Agents en toets je gesprekken op kwaliteit en resultaatgerichtheid.


*Functie eisen Callcenter Supervisor
* 
 Minimaal 2 jaar relevante ervaring binnen een (outbound) contact center omgeving als supervisor
 + minimaal 1 jaar ervaring als call agent- in onder andere: Telemarketing, Sales, inbound / outbound of een callcenter - klanten service omgeving.
 Aantoonbare ervaring in sales gerichte werkzaamheden is dus een pre
 Sterke commercile en leidinggevende persoonlijkheid 
 Analytisch vermogen / cijfermatig inzicht
 Dynamiek, flexibele en 'can do' instelling
 Resoluut, efficint en in staat problemen op te lossen
 Mutli skilled, creatief en vooruit denkend
 Goede beheersing van de Nederlandse taal. Engels is een pluspunt
 Geen 08h tot 17h mentaliteit
 Minimaal HBO werk en denkniveau
 Computervaardig


*Arbeidsvoorwaarden*
 
 Een goed en vast salaris
 Een aantrekkelijke ongelimiteerde bonus
 Doorgroeimogelijkheden
 Relevante interne training en opleiding
 Een dynamisch en jong bedrijf om aan te mogen deelnemen
 Bemiddeling voor een woning


*Locatie*
Tetouan


Spreekt deze uitdaging jou aan? Stuur dan ons jouw Cv en motivatie naar [email protected] met {{ Supervisor}} als titel, wij nemen dan zo snel mogelijk contact met je op.


Met vriendelijke groeten,
*DP Services*
 
www.dpservices.eu
[email protected]
00212-664393566

----------

